# Covering Rustins Danish Oil With Wax



## fred briggs (22 Aug 2014)

Hi,
I have used Danish Oil on small projects in the past with very good results. 
On a panel 8 x 4 of cherry it's a disaster !
Yes I have used a cloth, wire wool, a plastic scourer, wet and dry but it always drys streaky. I have let each coat dry far longer than is recommended on the tin ( the lump hammer has been hidden lol )
Is it possible to use a wax to solve the problem without having to cut it all back to the bare wood. The cherry is backed with MFD and I have no idea how deep the Danish Oil would have penetrated.
I would be extremely grateful for any help. Thanks


----------



## mrpercysnodgrass (24 Aug 2014)

Fred I am not sure why it is streaky, it could be you are letting it dry out too much before wiping off the excess, or it could be that you are being a bit heavy handed when wiping off. I generally put quite alot of oil on to begin with and leave it to stand for five minutes before wiping the excess off with a paper towel. Are you giving the oil a good shake before using it? Is it fresh oil? Is your rag clean, soft and lint free?
It may be possible to correct this with cutting back and waxing. If you have enough oil on you will be able to cut back without going through to the wood. Start with 240grit then go down to 400 grit and finish with '0000' wire wool then wax.


----------



## fred briggs (24 Aug 2014)

mrpercysnodgrass

Many thanks for your very informative answer
You hit the nail on the head
I need to visualize my ex mother in law when shaking the can

From the Ruskins web site

Settlement
STIR WELL BEFORE USE or product will dry to a gloss finish.
Shelf-life/Storage
Many years if stored in original, tightly closed container in normal cool, dry conditions.
Hazards. It is recommended that the oil is transferred to a smaller container as it is used up to
minimize the airspace over the oil as this can cause the formation of a solid gel.

They are coming along nicely with the wax
Again, thanks very much for your help


----------

